# looking to work in canada



## paulmag8 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi all

I have 5 years post qualification experience as a mobile service engineer, were is the best place to find ac and refrigeration work in canada and what special certification do I need to be able to work, I have f-gas certs but I think that just covers me in EU.


----------



## Acomfort (Dec 5, 2013)

As far as I know you are going to have to re certify in our licensing programs here, minimum for gas will be a G2 and refer is 313A (Ontario)


----------



## jainsumit12 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello paulmag8,

We are HVAC Company in Toronto. I think you can job for our company. Please check the our website and try to contract us.. I hope our expert team can take your interview and give you opportunity to work with us.

Furnace Installation in Toronto


----------

